# AES provence



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

je lance l'invitation pour une AES en haute de la sainte victoire.
programme:
un samedi (ou dimanche) milieu de matinée départ du barage de bimon, montée de la sainte victoire, petite bouffeen haut de la sainte au prieuré, et retour en fin d'après midi.
prolongation envisagée après selon les envies.
il nous manque un golf pour l'organisation

période: fin novembre ou debut decembre
j'attends vos suggestions pour la date

a vous de poster si vous êtes intéressés


----------



## NightWalker (30 Octobre 2009)

Hummm intéressant  
Mais je n'ai plus de week-end de dispo jusqu'à janvier 
Je suis l'affaire quand même, sait-on jamais...


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Hummm intéressant
> Mais je n'ai plus de week-end de dispo jusqu'à janvier
> Je suis l'affaire quand même, sait-on jamais...



mince 
j'aimerais bien que tu sois la 
donne moi tes dispos quand tu es dans le coin


----------



## NightWalker (31 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> mince
> j'aimerais bien que tu sois la
> donne moi tes dispos quand tu es dans le coin



Professionnellement je ne fais plus de déplacement... la rue de la Pomme... c'était un de mes derniers déplacements...  Maintenant je reste devant l'écran à débiter des lignes... 
Pourtant je descendrais bien dans le sud... :rateau:


----------



## naas (31 Octobre 2009)

no problemo, on va voir en fonction des dates possibles, j'a relancé le vieux fil de l'aes marseille.
au plaisir de te voir malgré tout


----------



## naas (5 Novembre 2009)

dites donc il y a que des nordistes ici mazette, ou sont passés les sudistes de ce forum ?


----------



## Yip (5 Novembre 2009)

Bah tu as vu les horaires où tu postes ?  

Je suis intéressé, ça me rappellera les calanques de Marseille.

Je suis dispo encore certains WE de novembre et décembre mais il peut y avoir des changements de dernière minute, proposez une date et j'essayerai de venir.


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2009)

Si, si, ils sont là : mais fin novembre / début décembre, c'est franchement une période de rush...


----------



## jugnin (5 Août 2010)

Alors, c'était comment ?


----------



## wip (5 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Alors, c'était comment ?


Certainement très reposant


----------



## naas (5 Août 2010)

C'etait... indescriptible :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

Patoch a testé sa dernière lunette sur la .22
De sa montagne de mer, il arrivait à les cartoucher quand ils se pavanaient sur la pointe rouge. 
Va bientôt y avoir un iParc National, alors le corse en profitait.


----------

